# 2014 xmr650 clean tube getting water in it HELP



## xmr650 (Jul 17, 2013)

I only have 7 hours on my bike both times I have taken it out I have gotten water in the clean tube and not the dirty tube.I have not had the bike go under the water yet and I have recently put extended snorkel's on it and still have the same thing happen is anyone else having this issue.I even siliconed the removal clear caps at the bottom of both clean and dirty tubes and still got a cap full of muddy water out of it everything is sealed no waters getting in the air filter housing that I can see.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

lol. chump


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by "clean tube" & "dirty tube", I'm guessing belt intake & belt exhaust? 

If so, I wouldn't be the least surprised if the backing plate behind the clutches isn't fully sealed to the motor/trans. Lots of guys have had to pull the clutch cover & pull the clutches to remove the backing plate & seal it properly(rtv works fine).


----------



## xmr650 (Jul 17, 2013)

*the xmr's*

They have 2 hoses that hang from the air box one is clean and the other is dirty. Supposedly it lt lets u see if u get water in either side of the air box. The intake or the air filter.

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------



whitesuspect said:


> lol. chump


Im not the one draining my belt after every puddle


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, the air box itself. - The G2's have been very bad about leaking around the screw-in air filter access panel, most in our crew have silicone'd it on.


----------



## xmr650 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats been done and no water has gotten that far. I think it might be up around the hose its selfo


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

xmr650 said:


> They have 2 hoses that hang from the air box one is clean and the other is dirty. Supposedly it lt lets u see if u get water in either side of the air box. The intake or the air filter.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I fixed that problem.... Ho! Besides, my bike looked like a submarine the other night.... while you were going around that deep hole :0


----------



## xmr650 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was filming you riding ho and its kinda dark at 1030 pm so needed my headlights to see u batch


----------

